# مساعدة في ان شاء مصنع صابون سائل



## zmnalnet (11 يوليو 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
يا اخوان اطلب مساعدة من اي شخص عندة خبرة في تصنيع الصابون السائل وغيرة من المنظفات 
عندي دراسة جدوي سريعة لمعمل او مصنع صابون سائل 
واطلب شخص له خبرة في انشاء مثل هذي المصانع الصغيرة او المبتدأ 
تقييم تكلفة المنتج وكمية الانتاج
مثلا 500 لتر من الصابون السائل ماهي المواد المطلوبه بالعدد وكم تتوقع انتاج 
حددة 500 للحسبة السهله والسريعة 
انا من السعودية الرياض 
والي عنده استعداد التعاون مع بعض نتشرف فيكم 
وشكرا للجميع


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (11 يوليو 2014)

ارسل لى ايميلك وسوف ارسل لك دراسة جدوى متكامله


----------



## zmnalnet (12 يوليو 2014)

Zmnalnet وظيف عليه هوتميل حاولت اكتبه لك 
شكرًا لك


----------



## عاطف عثمان (13 يوليو 2014)

أخي العزيز / أرجو إرسال إميلك وإن شاء الله أساعدك في تصنيع جميع المنظفات والمطهرات والفنيك


----------



## zmnalnet (14 يوليو 2014)

حاولت اكتبه الايميل لكن قوانين المنتدي 
لا تسمح بكتابة الايميل zmnalnet هوتميل 
وشكرا للجميع


----------



## marwa h (17 يوليو 2014)

عبدالقادر2 قال:


> ارسل لى ايميلك وسوف ارسل لك دراسة جدوى متكامله



استاذ عبد القادر ممكن اتواصل مع حضرتك ضروري مش عارفه ابعت لحضرتك رساله هنا لاني جديده في المنتدي بعت رساله ع الميل ارجو الاهتمام


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (18 يوليو 2014)

اهلا بحضرتك


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (18 يوليو 2014)

اسف لكنى لم اجد اى رساله.


----------

